# Newb from east bay Ca.



## Flyer Jim (Apr 22, 2004)

Lots of keepers around Brentwood,look for a club you should get lots of help.


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome!


----------



## Kamon A. Reynolds (Apr 15, 2012)

Welcome, you will like beesource!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Welcome to BeeSource and good luck with your bees!


----------



## RDY-B (May 20, 2007)

very excited to here from brentwood--I run bees in brentwood and byron and Kinston and oakley
both sides of the river contra costa and sacramento county-supply to major farm stands and such
--the questions you are asking can be answered-- p.m. me for a phone number-i can help you understand
the reality of keeping bees--also its great for any grower to try beekeeping-it gives you great insight 
to the perils you are up against--hardest part is a good location--the rest is a cake walk---who is your mentor
I now them all -my name is thad--welcome a board--rdy-b


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome, I also have bees in Brentwood bordering 40 acres of cherry. 
Wife & I are members of Mount Diablo Beekeepers. There is a Delta beekeeping group that is primarily commercial, Diablo has a mix.
diablobees.org
http://www.deltabeeclub.org/


----------

